# Alterações climáticas custam tanto quanto as guerras mundiais



## Fil (1 Nov 2006 às 13:16)

Os custos do aquecimento global podem superar os das guerras mundiais se não forem tomadas medidas na próxima década, adverte u m relatório britânico, que aponta Portugal como um dos países europeus mais afectados pelas alterações climáticas. O estudo, da autoria de Nicholas Stern, antigo economista do Banco Mundial, prevê que o número de refugiados vítimas de secas ou inundações se eleve a 200 milhões de pessoas.

Na apresentação do documento, o primeiro-ministro britânico, Tony Blair , apelou à acção imediata mundial contra as alterações climáticas e alertou para as consequências "irreversíveis" para o Planeta se nada for feito. "Não há dúvida de que as consequências para o nosso planeta serão literalmente desastrosas num futuro próximo. Não há nada tão grave, nem tão urgente, nem que exija mais decisões", disse Blair, que as agências noticiosas dizem confiar que os EUA (responsáveis por um quarto das emissões de gases, mas recusam subscrever o Protocolo de Quioto), vão "convencer-se da racionalidade económica desta luta e colaborar com o resto do mundo".

O relatório, encomendado por Blair e cuja apresentação coincidiu com a divulgação do último relatório sobre alterações climáticas, salienta que os custos mundiais do aquecimento global poderão ser superiores a 5,5 mil milhões de euros, mais do que custaram as duas guerras mundiais, tornando grandes zonas inabitáveis. Mesmo que a poluição acabasse agora, os gases com efeito de estufa continuariam a aquecer o clima durante mais de 30 anos e o nível dos mares subiria durante mais um século. "O Mediterrâneo vai assistir a um aumento do stress hídrico, ondas de calor e fogos florestais. Portugal, Espanha e Itália serão os países mais afectados". Isto poderá levar a uma mudança para Norte no que respeita ao turismo de Verão, agricultura e ecossistemas.

O Norte da Europa poderá aumentar a produtividade agrícola (devido à subida das temperaturas) e diminuir o consumo de energia no Inverno. Mas os verões mais quentes vão aumentar a necessidade de ar condicionado. O derretimento das neves alpinas e precipitações extremas podem aumentar a frequências das cheias nas principais bacias hidrográficas como as do Danúbio, Reno e Ródano. O turismo de Inverno será gravemente afectado. Muitos países costeiros em toda a Europa serão vulneráveis à subida do nível do mar.

O estudo estima que as alterações climáticas poderão custar todos os anos cinco a 20% do Produto Interno Bruto mundial mas que medidas imediatas custariam apenas 1%. "Temos de começar a trabalhar a sério na avaliação dos custos. O relatório Cenários, Impactos e Medidas de Adaptação, relativo às alterações climáticas em Portugal, já indica o que se vai passar. Agora é preciso saber quanto é que isso vai custar", comentou Francisco Ferreira, dirigente da associação ambientalista portuguesa Quercus e docente universitário especialista em qualidade do ar.

* com Lusa e AFP

*Temperatura sobe no Porto*

O especialista em alterações climáticas Filipe Duarte Santos culpa o dióxido de carbono pelos últimos dias de calor e de chuva intensa em Portugal. "Estamos a mudar a composição da atmosfera, ao emitir mais gases com efeitos de estufa, especialmente dióxido de carbono. Se esta tendência continuar, e tudo indica que sim, vão ser cada vez mais prováveis ondas de calor, com valores de temperatura acima do usual", disse à Lusa.

Nos últimos 30 anos a temperatura aumentou em Portugal entre 1,2 a 1,5 graus, o que dá um aumento de 0,4 ou 0,5 graus por década. Em termos de precipitação, é maior a frequência de fenómenos extremos - seca e inundações pelas fortes chuvas em curtos espaços de tempo. "São estas alterações que explicam fenómenos de chuva como os que se passaram há dias no país. As temperaturas mínimas e máximas registadas no Porto e em Lisboa desde o fim-de-semana têm sido muito superiores aos valores médios. No Porto, a temperatura máxima do mês foi registada sábado, com 2 9,8 graus, 9,4 graus acima da média.


Fonte: _Jornal de Notícias_


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2006 às 19:44)

Adorei o último post (1-11-2006) do Blog "Mitos Climáticos". Leiam 

http://mitos-climaticos.blogspot.com/


----------



## dj_alex (2 Nov 2006 às 11:20)

Minho disse:


> Adorei o último post (1-11-2006) do Blog "Mitos Climáticos". Leiam
> 
> http://mitos-climaticos.blogspot.com/



Alguem já convidou o Sr, para vir fazer parte do forum???


----------

